# Quest Bars



## flynike (Sep 11, 2012)

I know Protein Bars are a   But what are you thoughts of the Quest Bars?


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 11, 2012)

Look good if your not wanting many carbs


----------



## flynike (Nov 2, 2012)

Taste is amazing!!!!! need to throw it in microwave for 10 seconds


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 3, 2012)

Facebook ad?  It's the same ol same ol...read the label...eat it when it fits your protocol...if you want to.


----------



## flynike (Nov 5, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Facebook ad?  It's the same ol same ol...read the label...eat it when it fits your protocol...if you want to.


FB ad? Yea, It would be my choice of bar when I'm traveling , better than ordering a cinabon from the airpot


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 5, 2012)

why do you think protein bars are a no no


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 5, 2012)

Too pricey...

I just go with the pure protein bars value pack I get at walmart for $6-$7...bars are small and taste is tolerable..


----------



## flynike (Nov 7, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> why do you think protein bars are a no no


loaded w CRAP! almost like eating a snickers bar


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

flynike said:


> Taste is amazing!!!!! need to throw it in microwave for 10 seconds



^ This!!! Try cutting a fudge brownie Quest bar in to pieces, microwave and put on top of protein ice cream!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 7, 2012)

flynike said:


> loaded w CRAP! almost like eating a snickers bar


I love snickers


----------



## flynike (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> ^ This!!! Try cutting a fudge brownie Quest bar in to pieces, microwave and put on top of protein ice cream!!!


Protein Ice cream?? Recipe Please!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

flynike said:


> Protein Ice cream?? Recipe Please!



Just kind of threw this together, but it turned out really good!!

1 small cup of plain Greek Yogurt, splenda, 1-2 scoops flav protein ( I use Dymatized P/Butter and choc) PB2 powder-choc flavored, ice, and maybe 3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk. Blend all ingredients in blender and freeze for about an hour. Presto!!!


----------



## flynike (Nov 15, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Just kind of threw this together, but it turned out really good!!
> 
> 1 small cup of plain Greek Yogurt, splenda, 1-2 scoops flav protein ( I use Dymatized P/Butter and choc) PB2 powder-choc flavored, ice, and maybe 3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk. Blend all ingredients in blender and freeze for about an hour. Presto!!!



Sounds delicious!!! Will have to give it a try


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say they are better than most. Not a fan of protein bars in general, but Orbit has they for about $2 a bar.
Quest Nutrition| Quest Bar|


----------



## srw (Nov 18, 2012)

im going to try these, with my job im always running so i figure eating 1 of these on the go is better than nothing


----------



## Imens (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to say they look ok..


----------



## flynike (Nov 24, 2012)

srw said:


> im going to try these, with my job im always running so i figure eating 1 of these on the go is better than nothing


Whey Protein Powder in a zip lock baggie better choice , but these are pretty yummy for weekend cheat snacks


----------

